# Flying kitten to US and back to Mexico



## im_rad (Aug 28, 2010)

Hello all,

I've recently adopted a kitten here in Mexico. I am planning on visiting the US (by airplane) in December for a few weeks and would like to bring my kitten with me, but only if I can carry the kitten in the cabin with me. Does anyone know on which website(s) I can find specific information about what is required for pet entry to both the US and Mexico? 

I read some posts on this forum related to pets, but I could not find any specifics. For example, if records shots are needed, exactly which shots?

I also read on Continental's website (the airline I will be using) that a Customs Broker is required; what does that entail? And since my kitten is originally from Mexico, is the situation different?

Thank you!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If flying, things have tightened up and you may need a broker and a vet, called to the airport at your expense. Frankly, it may be more expensive than you expect. I would consider leaving the kitten with a friend, or even boarding it, until you return.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

We don't fly with our cats but do drive back and forth. I can't help with airlines
They are Mexican cats from the SPA in San Miguel.
The real problem is the Mexican side. If you go on US Customs & Immigration you will see all sorts of requirements for dogs but none for cats, go figure. 
The 1st time the kittens were just over 4 months which is really min time for both spaying and initial rabies shots. We did these at the SPA and also had vet fill out medical form just in case. US customs only asked how many we had.
Upon return, it is more formal. In addition to the latest shots(we still use the shot record card from the SPA in San Miguel), we went to a US vet just before we left to get the required signed paperwork. BTW, I have just been back to the vet and there are new licensing and document requirements. One additional key is that the paperwork must be signed within 5 days of crossing the border. We have just set appointments for our December return so will see the new paperwork 1st hand. That being said, we are seriously thinking of not bringing the cats north next year as they will be 2.5 yrs old.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Specific information about what is required for pet entry to the US:
Bringing Pet to US - Bring a Pet Dog Cat (dogs cats) Import Pets, US Customs Requirements Inspections
USDA - APHIS - Import and Export

However, the airline may have other requirements, and they are the ones that can decide whether Kitty can fly in the cabin with you.

Information about arriving to Mexico with a pet.


----------



## im_rad (Aug 28, 2010)

Thank you for the information everyone. If I decide to bring her with me, I'll update on what happens.


----------



## im_rad (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi conklinwh,
A quick followup question to your response... did the paperwork from the US vet need to be translated to Spanish in order for Mexico customs to accept it or was English fine?

Thanks!




conklinwh said:


> We don't fly with our cats but do drive back and forth. I can't help with airlines
> They are Mexican cats from the SPA in San Miguel.
> The real problem is the Mexican side. If you go on US Customs & Immigration you will see all sorts of requirements for dogs but none for cats, go figure.
> The 1st time the kittens were just over 4 months which is really min time for both spaying and initial rabies shots. We did these at the SPA and also had vet fill out medical form just in case. US customs only asked how many we had.
> Upon return, it is more formal. In addition to the latest shots(we still use the shot record card from the SPA in San Miguel), we went to a US vet just before we left to get the required signed paperwork. BTW, I have just been back to the vet and there are new licensing and document requirements. One additional key is that the paperwork must be signed within 5 days of crossing the border. We have just set appointments for our December return so will see the new paperwork 1st hand. That being said, we are seriously thinking of not bringing the cats north next year as they will be 2.5 yrs old.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

The old US paperwork was in English. As I said there is a new document that I haven't seen as well as additional certification. This could well be bilingual but I won't know till December.
We also had the Spanish paperwork from San Miguel. They just looked at the documents and waived us through. Expect that they could have required translation but we drive and expect that somewhat looser.
There is a detailed description of what required on the Mexican customs web site but I haven't gone back to look.


----------

